# Speech Recognition for ubuntu!



## balakrish (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi friend!
            I'm in need of a software like windows speech recognition on Linux. I don't need that exact software but i need the software which can be developed for my college project.
So please help me.
Thanks,
Balakrish


----------



## Anish (Jul 3, 2012)

Here you have a list of free and proprietary ones:
Speech recognition in Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tecnomani (Aug 15, 2012)

balakrish said:


> Hi friend!
> I'm in need of a software like windows speech recognition on Linux. I don't need that exact software but i need the software which can be developed for my college project.
> So please help me.
> Thanks,
> Balakrish



Hi, I wrote a small bash script to use google voice api in linux. Thanks to zenity, has implemented a simple GUI. You can check it out on my blog: *www.tecnomani.com/linux/come-usare-il-riconoscimento-vocale-di-google-in-linux/. See you


----------

